# Anyone familiar with "WellTabs"?



## DistinctlyAmbiguous (Aug 23, 2009)

http://www.welltabs.com

I just saw a commercial for this. Looks like it consists of a few herbal ingredients that you could otherwise find in a health food store. Looks like a marketing scam to me. What do you all think?


----------



## JohnG (Sep 3, 2010)

Placebo  Rhodiola Rosea can be helpful to balance your chemicals, but you can try it alone, in betters compositions. Usually in this "miracle" mix, it's not properly standardized.


----------



## DistinctlyAmbiguous (Aug 23, 2009)

JohnG said:


> Placebo  Rhodiola Rosea can be helpful to balance your chemicals, but you can try it alone, in betters compositions. Usually in this "miracle" mix, it's not properly standardized.


Yeah, I think I'd rather try my luck buying these supplements individually rather than spending $80/mo or more on these so-called "wondrous" tabs.


----------



## David R (Apr 13, 2011)

I've been taking Well Tabs a few months. I know- I feel like a bit of a sucker buying something I saw on TV for my aniety. BUT I didn't decide to try it until AFTER after doing a bunch of reading up on the ingredients in these forums and reading a lot of official studies (boooooring) on the ingrdients and reviews. 

WellTabs does seem to have most of the best reccomended ingredients for anxiety, and the ingrdients do all seem to be standardized (or so the Supplement Facts panel shows, which I think has to be accurate) at the higher doses most often cited in the studies and reviews, which is rare. And I like to think the people who developed WellTabs have experience with anxiety themselves, or they wouldn't have come up with the idea to make a product like this. OK I suppose now it's obvious how I talked myself into buying them  But most important, I really think they are working for me. It did seem to take three or four weeks for them to really kick in, but I notice way more of a difference than I did from all of the other ones I've tried. (Except for SAMe, which works great for me as well). I take them both. 

All this said, I should mention that I am trying not to solve my anxiety with prescriptions because I've never found one I like/ they all seem to make me feel a bit weird. And behavioral therapy has always worked best for me and has had the longest effects- the more positive I think, the better I feel (of course). So I guess I should remember to listen to my CDs and see my therapist when I'm really down or anxious. But I've been feeling really good lately and have been taking Welltabs and SAMe, so when I saw this thread I thought I'd stop just reading the forum and actually sign up and post something this time! Cheers. David.


----------



## udt3 (Jun 10, 2011)

*obvious "shill" posting*

The posting above is what's called a "shill" in the industry. It is fake, and posted by the marketing department of a scam, or desperate company. I would never buy a product from a company that used shill marketing, and I would certainly not give them a credit card#. These types of companies will usually charge your credit card repeatedly until you cancel your card. It is a lengthy process to recover your funds from unauthorized charges. Never do business with a company that uses shill marketing.


----------



## delirium1929 (Jun 24, 2011)

How are welltab people not in jail at this point is what I wonder. Preying on people like I imagine would give welltabs a try is just supremely dirty.


----------



## Frenchdip (Feb 17, 2011)

It's a complete scam. These people are greedy, ruthless and misguiding. The best way to get rid of anxiety is to let go of control...prayer and Yoga. Trust!


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

its a placebo scam. Yes i see commercials for it.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I'd rather pay $2 for 60 "Wellbutrin XL 150mg" tabs.


----------



## LynnSmith (Aug 8, 2011)

*Welltabs a scam*

This is one of numerous scams that set up automatic bank withdrawals once you give you credit card info...almost impossible to cancel your "account." This over 65 wannabe "trained to kill" ex-soldier is mega rich. Just check out his multi-million dollar home at 2512 Greenbank Rd, Thousand Oaks, CA.

BTW, ingredients are contraindicated if you are taking one of many common drugs for chronic diseases like high blood pressure, low/high thyroid, etc.

Welltabs
MOULTON LOGISTICS MANAGEMENT

MOULTON, LAWRENCE WARNER

2512 Greenbank Rd, THOUSAND OAKS, CA 91361 (01/10/2009)
7850 Ruffner Ave, VAN NUYS, CA 91406 (08/06/2008)
16263 Midwood Dr, GRANADA HILLS, CA 91344 (03/25/2008)
9860 Andora Ave, CHATSWORTH, CA 91311 (03/25/2008)
8191 PO Box, VAN NUYS, CA 91409 (11/15/2007)
10515 Montgomery Ave, GRANADA HILLS, CA 91344 (09/05/2007)
6930 Hayvenhurst Ave, VAN NUYS, CA 91406 (07/19/2001)
11949 Sherman Rd, NORTH HOLLYWOOD, CA 91605 (07/01/2001)
10515 Montgomery Ave, SAN FERNANDO, CA 91344 (01/01/1998)

(805) 230-1015
(805) 230-1015
(818) 368-2799
(818) 891-3345
(818) 993-3341
(818) 993-3341
(818) 997-1800
993-6950

12/02/1945


----------



## Buddyruff (Aug 8, 2011)

*WellTabs website*

CAUTION---DO NOT order anything from their website !! Do Not order anything from their website. I tried ordering their $.99 sample pack and there was an error message that popped up saying transaction not complete,,# days later I see a charge on my credit card card for $119.96..I called them and they said I ordered the 4 month supply..I told them I didn't order anything because of the error message on their site..They said yes I did..They told me to return the product--I told them to send me a pre-paid label and I would..They said NO..I said I would file a dispute with My C.C company and they could fight it out..They are a rip-OFF!!! Pure and Simple


----------



## DistinctlyAmbiguous (Aug 23, 2009)

Looks like this thread is very popular amongst Google searchers. 10k + views? Wow, a lot of skeptical people apparently. 

My .02, don't buy this ****.


----------



## Jess12 (Jan 17, 2012)

Buddyruff said:


> CAUTION---DO NOT order anything from their website !! Do Not order anything from their website. I tried ordering their $.99 sample pack and there was an error message that popped up saying transaction not complete,,# days later I see a charge on my credit card card for $119.96..I called them and they said I ordered the 4 month supply..I told them I didn't order anything because of the error message on their site..They said yes I did..They told me to return the product--I told them to send me a pre-paid label and I would..They said NO..I said I would file a dispute with My C.C company and they could fight it out..They are a rip-OFF!!! Pure and Simple


:mumSCAM CAM SCAM SCAM SCAM SCAM SCAM SCAM SCAM SCAM:mum
This SAME thing happened to me! I called that automated order line for the $3.95 trial YESTERDAY and I got really leery b/c they ask you for your credit info. UP (which- stupid me- entered) so at the end when it asked for my name I gave the automated line a wrong last name and it asked me to verify the last 4 digits of my card and I entered the wrong ones. The automated line gave me an error message and said my info. did not match and so it was not going to ship anything and that trial $3.95 was not going to go through. BECAUSE IT IS AUTOMATED once you enter your card info. you CANNOT opt out. Just a word to the wise.
I checked my online banking the next day (TODAY) and there was a glaring charge of $$$$$$$$$$119.96!!!!
I called and they said I had ordered some crazy package- which I didn't and that it had already been shipped (I JUST "ordered" it- there is NO WAY) so I was told because "it was shipped" I had to wait until it came to return it and get a refund! EVEN THOUGH I had terminated the order before it completed and the automated line confirmed that.
You will speak will rude/uneducated people too.
:no
WHAT TO DO IF YOU MADE THE MISTAKE OF ORDERING THIS!!:
1) CANCEL your card IMMEDIATELY or they will keep charging you.
* After YOU CANCEL the card you used:
Make sure call Welltab and let them know you are filing a dispute with your bank or credit card company against them and that you are cancelling with them and they are not authorized to charge anything to your account. If you did not cancel your card- EVEN IF you tell Welltab you are cancelling- they will STILL makes charges on the card you used- so CANCEL IT and get a new one ASAP.
The # for Welltab is: 1-866-672-2644- You will be on automated and then on hold forever but DO IT ANYWAY..You will speak to rude/uneducated people who will frustrate you deny any of your complaints. DO IT ANYWAY. 
2) DISPUTE THE CHARGE WITH YOUR BANK/CARD Co.:
Call your bank/or credit card and file a dispute. WRITE DOWN THE CLAIM #!
TELL THEM EVERYTHING. 
3)RETURN IMMEDIATELY:
when you get the product- return it! Welltab will say if it is not within 2 weeks (for the trial) or 30 days if you get charged for any of the "packages". you will not get your money back. 
4)WHEN RETURNING GET TRACKING:
do NOT just return to sender which is what Welltab will tell you to do when you call. Take it somewhere and get a TRACKING #!! So, you have proof to your bank or card company WHEN you sent it and that they GOT IT AND WHEN they got it (they will say they didn't get it AT ALL or your timing was past due and you will not get your money back).
5) TRACK REFUND:
After you have your documentation that you received it (with date) AND tracking (with date obviously) confirming you sent it back- make sure you know the time Welltab is allotted by your banking institution b/c of your dispute for Welltab to refund. 
EX: My bank requires Welltab to refund me within 15 days of me returning the package. If that does not happen within that time frame- call your bank or card company and THEY will refund you and your institution will go after Welltab for that money themselves so you no longer have to worry about it.

TALK ABOUT A HUGE MISTAKE- TIME & MONEY.....A HUGE PAIN!


----------



## Linzrobin (Apr 26, 2012)

Frenchdip said:


> It's a complete scam. These people are greedy, ruthless and misguiding. The best way to get rid of anxiety is to let go of control...prayer and Yoga. Trust!


that's not really fair, have you ever truly suffered with anxiety? bc prayer and A LOT of yoga do not work if you have true anxiety...


----------



## Merdoc81 (Apr 28, 2012)

No doubt we've all been ripped off by something like this before, this type of scam has been around for years. I think it's worth looking into something "free" if it sounds interesting... but if you have to give out a credit card or bank account # in order to recieve the so called "free" item, that's a sign to me that it's a scam or at least questionable. The problem is when you go to cancel, it takes an act of congress. Now if you use a debit card you could just tell your bank that you lost the card or you think it was stolen. (just make something up) They'll cancel the old card number and issue you a new one which will in turn prevent any unwanted charges. Credit cards are different on the other hand, I don't think that little trick will work, in that case you would have to prove to the credit card company that you didn't authorize the transaction.


----------



## Benofbens (Apr 10, 2012)

I used to work for one of the many call centers that sell this any any number of "Natural remedies". You don't deal with the company that makes them, which lowers their liability, and the scripting is ridiculous.
EVERY single product, the computer screen one is supposed to read is:
"Hello, my name is(your name)
(wait for response)
And what are you hoping (product) will do for you?
(wait for response)
Great! This can help with that!"

This is not an exaggeration. I asked my boss what the $10 rush shipping option changed, she said "It gives the company an extra ten dollars"

Then I was fired for not selling enough magazine add-ons.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

You shouldn't order this simply for the fact that you can get better deals off ebay for the same ingredients! And you don't even need them ALL.


----------



## JenJen74 (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm kind of afraid to post in this thread because it seems like a really tough crowd. All I ask is that you read my entire post before you respond and please don't say anything mean. This is just my opinion. I like welltabs. I have used some of the ingredients before and the ones that I haven't tried yet all seemed to be known for stress/mood etc. too. And I liked that they are all together and that I only have to take one pill. The other comments are correct that they send you a sample and then you are in an automatic shipment program and you have to pay $39.99 a month if you want to keep taking it. I noticed that many of these reviews are older so maybe they changed something, but when I ordered, before I put in my credit card I had to read and check a box that said they would send me more every month for $39.99, and that I could cancel during the 2 week sample if I didn't want more. I'm a bit obsessive so I read it a few times and it was short and clear, so I knew they would send more if I didn't cancel. And my sample had a letter in it that told me the same thing and gave the phone # again to cancel. Yes I did read that a few times too. I let them send me more because I like it. I did cancel once (tough economy) and they stopped sending it. But I ordered it again because I feel better when I take it. I ordered fairly recently and this was just my personal experience and maybe mine is different than the earlier ones because they changed how they sell it. I don't know. And I'm probably trying to rationalize it a bit because I really don't think I'm a sucker or that I got suckerd by ordering. I thought it was fair that I had to pay more if I wanted to keep taking it after the sample. I just wanted to mention that. But the main reason that I am posting is because I didn't see many comments about how the actual product works. I just wanted to share that I really like it and it helps me, in case it can help someone else. And I do agree with everyone else that you should cancel during the sample if you don't like it because they will send you more. So I just wanted to say that I feel a lot better when I take it, and that's all I wanted to say. I'm not looking for any replies and I don't really like confrontation so please don't yell at me.


----------



## reboundwoman (May 30, 2013)

I suffer from anxiety and panic attacks. Most of the time, I have it under control, but sometimes I do need some help. I have been using well-tabs on and off for about a year. The product may not help many people, but it helps me. use it for a time, then I will stop. I also never had a problem with the people who work for well tabs. I had to cancel and order, and it was done without issue. Maybe the company has changed over time.


----------

